# Movies in Mexico??



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

How to get English language movies in Mexico?
TV has become a real wasteland for good movies.
NetFlix is available but very limited.
Hulu won´t send to Mexico.
Roku 2 XS has similar problem crossing the border.
HDMI cable from computer to tv, or alternative?
What about changing the ip address to USA?
Or, does Hide-ip work for this?
So, what about Apple TV2? 
Can that little box attach to the tv and bring in the signal?
All very confusing. Any solutions welcomed. Thanks.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Davidc said:


> How to get English language movies in Mexico?
> TV has become a real wasteland for good movies.
> NetFlix is available but very limited.
> Hulu won´t send to Mexico.
> ...


When I want to see a good movie, I go to any of several movie theaters in my neighborhood and pay anywhere from 30 to 50 pesos, not including popcorn.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I like going to the movies! price is very good too and at cinepolis some have the VIP screen whith nice big comfy seating.

You can check movies at the cinemas sites such as cinemex or cinepolis if movie is "SUBTITULADA" than it is in English 

Online you can access netflix, hulu, fox etc but you need to pretend to be in US hence use a VPN account. Just go to google.com and search for a vpn account and you should find your solution!

going to movies is more fun though


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

anoutlaw said:


> I like going to the movies! price is very good too and at cinepolis some have the VIP screen whith nice big comfy seating.
> 
> You can check movies at the cinemas sites such as cinemex or cinepolis if movie is "SUBTITULADA" than it is in English
> 
> ...


I agree that going to the movies is more fun than watching them on a small screen in your living room. In Mexico, foreign-language films are rarely dubbed, the exceptions usually being movies aimed at children, like animated features and the Harry Potter series. If you are over 60, you can apply for an INAPAM card and get nice senior citizen discounts, though not for the popcorn  !


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's usualy a few booths at our local Tianguis that sell movies on disk. Took some time to find the best brands for quality. Sometimes 10 pesos each but usually 3-4 for 100


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

sparks said:


> There's usualy a few booths at our local Tianguis that sell movies on disk. Took some time to find the best brands for quality. Sometimes 10 pesos each but usually 3-4 for 100


I noticed that a lot of those movies were pirated copies. I find that somewhat of a problem.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The only way you can buy them where I live and even if I drive to Manzanillo the selection is limited. Then I could suggest Torrents but that is 'illegal' as well


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

sparks said:


> The only way you can buy them where I live and even if I drive to Manzanillo the selection is limited. Then I could suggest Torrents but that is 'illegal' as well


 

I know that it is a far reaching problem and many countries are experiencing the same problems.

It includes not only movies, but software and even hardware. And of course things like jewelry, watches, purses, clothes, electronics, etc.

Everyone has to make their own personal decision. I made mine over twenty years ago and stick to it, although difficult in some situations.　 (And this takes into account RVGringo's comments on another thread. I sometimes have to pass up investments that could produce a better return but if the connection to objectionable things is obvious ....??)


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> I noticed that a lot of those movies were pirated copies. I find that somewhat of a problem.


I've never bought the movies on sale at local tianguis, but, from what I've been told, they're all pirated copies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Everyone has to make their own personal decision. I made mine over twenty years ago and stick to it, although difficult in some situations.


I feel the same way. You have to make a decision for yourself. I think a lot of the reason there is so much pirating of music and movies is that the producers want to live in the past and are slow to adopt new ways to market things. So I don't entirely blame the consumers. Some of the blame goes to the producers. Nevertheless, I just made a decision that I would not buy or download pirated copies. I have a subscription to Netflix. The selection is not great in Mexico, but it is okay for me. And then there are 5 or 6 video salons or small theaters near me where they show foreign films and old, classic US movies that I go to all the time. They are either free or very cheap. Often the movies they show are not licensed for public viewing so even there, it is sometimes illegal, but there are limits to how much I can worry about that.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I feel the same way. You have to make a decision for yourself. I think a lot of the reason there is so much pirating of music and movies is that the producers want to live in the past and are slow to adopt new ways to market things. So I don't entirely blame the consumers. Some of the blame goes to the producers. Nevertheless, I just made a decision that I would not buy or download pirated copies. I have a subscription to Netflix. The selection is not great in Mexico, but it is okay for me. And then there are 5 or 6 video salons or small theaters near me where they show foreign films and old, classic US movies that I go to all the time. They are either free or very cheap. Often the movies they show are not licensed for public viewing so even there, it is sometimes illegal, but there are limits to how much I can worry about that.


TundraGreen: I hear where you are coming from.

There are black and white areas and then there are grey areas.

Whereas I, in my opinion, feel that the black and white areas should present easy answers for all people (but unfortunately do not), the grey areas are a different situation.

Grey areas leave it up to our individual consciences as to what we decide. And those decisions can be influenced by any manner of circumstances. What might be right for one person might not apply to another person. That is not a matter of rationalization but simply a matter of differing circumstances. That is why it is impossible to say what any person should do in a "grey" area. That is why in circumstances like this I say "in my opinion." And you know what they say about opinions!

Cheers!


----------



## kokiwebs (Apr 9, 2012)

As most have said, now that Megavideo is gone your best bets are the tianguis, torrents or going to the theaters. Most movies in Mexico are not translated and have subtitles, so you should be fine.


----------

